# Cherohala Challenge report



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

It was my first time in that area and I have to say what a great ride! The roads are in great shape, didn't even see anyone with a flat. The terrain is spectacular, hope everyone that lives there realizes how lucky they are.

The steady climp up the skyway was unrelenting, thank God for the great SAG stops. Speaking of which, the stops had the best variety of foods I've seen and all of the volunteers were extremely friendly.

Didn't make my goal of under 8 hrs though, my time was 8:00:22.  
Special thanks to everyone involved. :thumbsup: 

Lou.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I had a flat coming off of Joyce Kilmer.*

Although mine was a pinch flat.Should have known better than to change out tires the day prior.I agree that the event was well supported on such a hot day. 

I am glad you enjoyed riding the area I consider my training grounds,as I live about 20miles from the skyway. It is best to ride it in the morning on a weekday,when you have it all to yourself,it is so peaceful,but kind of spooky too.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I have done it the last 5 years but had to miss this year. Without a doubt, my favorite area to ride in the SE.

How many riders do you think showed up? Last year was light rain just prior to the start so a lot of people bailed.

Hey, Spindawg. . . what was your time? I need to know so I don't get over there and have you kick my butt up that thing! We should be done with UNC in 2 - 4 weeks and I'm going to be ready to ride some hills.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Not a great day on the bike.*

I felt pretty good and had good legs up until I got off of Joyce Kilmer. I got a flat on the front and then started to get cramps in both hamstrings. I got off and walked a little and felt better by the time I got to Santeetlah.Managed to limp back to the highschool in 7:25.21. 

We'll have to get together and do that Sequatchie century later this year.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

SPINDAWG said:


> I felt pretty and had good legs up until I got off of Joyce Kilmer. I got a flat on the front and then started to get cramps in both hamstrings. I got off and walked a little and felt better by the time I got to Santeetlah.Managed to limp back to the highschool in 7:25.21.
> 
> We'll have to get together and do that Sequatchie century later this year.


That's a great time. Wish I could've pushed more but I had to save a little because I had to drive to Oklahoma City after the ride.

So where did the skyway actually start? Was it at that right turn that had the overlook? If that was the start of the skyway then we were already climbing a little already. :cryin:

I think in a way this ride is harder than Mitchell because of the longer, sustained climbs. At least Mitchell gives little breaks here and there. You still have to hate the downhills, though, because you know you have to back up.  










Lou.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

The ride hits the Skyway at the right turn, where the little pull-off/info sigh is. And you're right about the climb starting prior to that; in my opinion, the climbing starts at the foot of the tall dam (Cheoha?).


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Spindawg, hey, that's not a bad time! At least you rode it! 

I'm in for Sequatchie and I am toying with thoughts of 6-Gap the week prior. I don't know though, last time I rode 6-gap there was just sooo many people. . . but I missed Cherohala and 3S3M. . . so, who knows.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*The rest of my team did it under 7hrs.*



upstateSC-rider said:


> That's a great time. Wish I could've pushed more but I had to save a little because I had to drive to Oklahoma City after the ride.
> 
> So where did the skyway actually start? Was it at that right turn that had the overlook? If that was the start of the skyway then we were already climbing a little already. :cryin:
> 
> ...


I just messed up and didn't eat enough.I passed all of the rest stops before getting to the one at Hoopers bald. I fell apart coming off of Joyce Kilmer.I felt sick to my stomach and started cramping bad in both hamstrings.Actually had to get off the bike and start walking a little to gather myself.

I did the Marion ride this year,because this was my first year and didn't want to buy a ticket.Hopefully I'll get a ticket this year or else I'll just ghost ride.I'm really looking forward to doing this next year!

The Skyway is the ridge route between Tellico,Plains Tennessee and Robbinsville,North Carolina.Basically the rollers that really sting the legs coming down to the high school.

Again,I'm really glad you liked the area and had a good time.I'm pretty spoiled to live in such a great part of the world for cycling.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Funny you should mention 6 gap.*



deadlegs said:


> Spindawg, hey, that's not a bad time! At least you rode it!
> 
> I'm in for Sequatchie and I am toying with thoughts of 6-Gap the week prior. I don't know though, last time I rode 6-gap there was just sooo many people. . . but I missed Cherohala and 3S3M. . . so, who knows.


During our recovery ride this morning that ride came up.I've never done it before and think it would be fun if we could all go down together. I heard that it is crowded ,but I'd like to experience it just to say that I've done it.

I'm thinking of signing up for it this week sometime.It would be great to hook up and knock it out together.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

SPINDAWG said:


> During our recovery ride this morning that ride came up.I've never done it before and think it would be fun if we could all go down together. I heard that it is crowded ,but I'd like to experience it just to say that I've done it.
> 
> I'm thinking of signing up for it this week sometime.It would be great to hook up and knock it out together.


I'll be at 6 gap with a few buddies of mine.Might be nice to put some faces with user names if you guys decide to go.


----------

